# Jayden Lee - 28-06-08



## Sarah_16x

Hiya, 
well i had a sweep done on thursday 26th because i was overdue and that day i felt fine. On friday i lost my mucus plug and i went round to my mums house she asked me if i thought they were contractions i wasent sure anyways she said time them so i did and they come every 8-10 mins. I took some paracetamol and my mum said they wont do anything till your waters have broke so anyways i went back home. I was sitting on the bed in pain all night dident get to sleep till late and woke up at 2am and stayed awake. In the morning i couldnt handle the pain anymore it come every 6 mins, i rung my dad up and said im in pain and he come and got me. 

I went up to the hospital and she checked my blood pressure e.t.c and said i need to do an internal to see how far gone you are and if you are not more then 4cm we cant keep you in. She checked and said your 5cm dilated and goes that cant be right you dont look like your in labour normaly people come in and are screaming and crying that are 2cm dilated. She checked again and i was 5cm dilated she said i will come back in a bit and do you want any pain relief. I had some gas and air anyways the pains were geting more painful they took me to a different room which was more comfy. I had the radio on and was taking the gas and air and i kept taking loads cause of the pain and felt light headed and drunk lol. And my words were coming out funny cause i wasent thinking properly. And my boyfriend tried the gas and air as well and he was bouncing round the room on them bouncing ball things which at the time was funny lol. 

I had to have this drip in my hand and she put it in wrong and under my skin was lumping up so she had to get a lady to come in and take it out and do it on my other hand. 

Anyways she checked me another 4 hours later and i was 8cm dilated and at this point i just wanted it to be over. She got me a pink gown thing to put on as my waters hadent broke yet. About 20-30 mins later my waters broke i rushed to the toilet and she goes come on the bed we dont want you to deliever in the toilet lol.

About 1 hour later i was fully dilated and i kept takin the gas and air and saying i cant do this anymore i want a c section thats all i can remember me saying. Then i started pushing and i did loads of pushing and she said i can see the head and she said keep pushing i said i am but his head wont come out. I was geting out of breath and was panaking at the same time, So she said when i see the head il pull him out by his ears lol which obvs she cant do but it made me believe it so i did loads of big pushes and his head came out then another big one and his body come out.

I was in 1st stage of labour for 5 1/2 hours and 2nd stage for 1 hour and i was pushing for 45 mins. I had to stay in over night as jayden-lee had to have his temperature checked every 4 hours.

Weight: 8lb 11 1/2oz 
Length: 51cm

https://img518.imageshack.us/img518/3632/picture026sd3.jpg

https://img518.imageshack.us/img518/2374/jaydenleeau0.png

https://img170.imageshack.us/img170/2931/pic28hq1.png

https://img518.imageshack.us/img518/1928/pic030rg8.png


----------



## doctordeesmrs

Congratulations he's gorgeous.


----------



## polo_princess

Awww hes lovely!! Congratulations sweetie!!


----------



## CrystalBell

Congratulations Sarah he looks adorable. How brave were you...on gas and air the whole time, wow. I hope I can do the same in 7 weeks time!


----------



## carries

Awwww congrats he is beautiful!


----------



## CK Too

Congratulations and well done


----------



## ~KACI~

Congrats you were so brave with just gas and air x x


----------



## sglascoe

congratulations hun


----------



## Belle

congratulations, hes beautiful.xx


----------



## tink

https://dl4.glitter-graphics.net/pub/182/182254ja3as3iatm.gif
hes gorgeous!welldone!


----------



## Lizziepots

Congratulations and well done on coping so well. That's the kind of birth story I like to read :) xxx


----------



## lynz

congrats he is gorgeous xx


----------



## cheeky_carrie

Congratulations and well done hes lovely


----------



## ellasmummy

Congratulations he is beautiful! x


----------



## AquaDementia

congrats, what a big, cute boy he is!


----------



## Ema

Congrats he is adorable XXX


----------



## clairebear

congrats hun he is loverly and well done for having an amazing birth story xx


----------



## xXDonnaXx

_Congratulations, He's beautiful.
You made it sound so easy, ha ha. 
Well done hun x_


----------



## sammie18

Awww what a cutie!! Haha thats funny"dont want to have your baby in the toilet" :)


----------



## x-amy-x

congrats hun, he is gorgeous! you did soo well

xxx


----------



## Mummy2Many

congratulations!! He is beautiful! :)


----------



## Emmea12uk

bless Sarah he is cute. Well done and congratulations!!


----------



## SpecialGift89

Congrats you did really well. He is beautiful! x


----------



## Sarah_16x

Thanks Everyone xx


----------



## maddiwatts19

conratulations hun!
he's beautiful!
xx


----------



## Blob

CONGRATS!! :wohoo:


----------



## BurtonBaby

Congrats! He is so handsome! Sounds like you had a pretty quick labor! Well done!


----------



## Carlyanne15

huge congrats
xxx


----------



## welshwarriors

Congratz he's so cute.


----------



## charveyron

He's lovely well done :blue:


----------



## maybebaby

Congratulations - well done!! He is just adorable!! :hugs:


----------



## Frankie

awww he is gorgeous x


----------



## Samantha675

congrats he is beautiful.


----------



## xarlenex

Congrats! hes lovely x


----------



## vicky

congratulations hun


----------



## babyblessed

well done pet; congratulations on your handsome wee man!


----------



## Iwantone!!!

congrates hunni xx


----------



## mommytashaX2

Congratulations!!! Your son is beautiful :hugs:
Oh and nice name choice :D


----------



## Jenelle

Good Job Hun, he is gorgeous!!


----------



## luvbunsazzle

He is gorgeous, :D Congratulations


----------



## aj2000

Aaaw - so cute!! Congrats and well done hun :hugs:


----------



## Always&amp;4ever

Congrats hun


----------



## YummyMummy

OMG Jayden-lee is so cute...congrats hunni, wishing u all the best...hes so sweet...hows it feel 2 be a mummy? x


----------



## Vickie

Congratulations! He's adorable!!


----------



## wannabmum

Congrats he gorgeous.

xx


----------



## Sarah_16x

YummyMummy said:


> OMG Jayden-lee is so cute...congrats hunni, wishing u all the best...hes so sweet...hows it feel 2 be a mummy? x

Thanks, it feels great :) nearly a week old now hehe xx


----------



## wilbrabeany

Ahhhh well done he is gorgeous.xxx


----------



## babe2ooo

awww congrats hunny lovely pictures


----------



## sweetsammi

congratulations! x


----------



## bigbelly2

congrats what a sweetie

h x


----------



## Ann-Marie

Congrats :hug:


----------



## bambikate

congrats x x


----------



## Chris77

Awww...he's adorable! Congratulations!


----------



## mummyjadey

hey just like to say congrats even thoe it was 6 months ago lol my daughter was born same day :) n it was my birthday too lol xx


----------



## AubreyK80

Awwww congrats :)


----------

